
Godoc.org will be closed owing to legal reason - poorman
https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/ez7m26/godocorg_will_be_closed_owing_to_legal_reason/
======
floatingatoll
Original URL (bypassing Reddit):

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-
dev/mfiPCtJ1BGU/qtCrq...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-
dev/mfiPCtJ1BGU/qtCrqlrEEwAJ)

Relevant quote:

> _The teams working on the proxy and on pkg.go.dev have spent a lot of time
> talking to Google 's lawyers about what we can and can't do with Go source
> code downloaded from the internet. The rule we've been given to follow is
> that serving a pretty HTML version of the docs is displaying a modified
> version of the original, and we can only do that if there's a recognized
> known-good license that gives us that permission._

> _When we adopted godoc.org from Gary Burd back in 2014, it did not occur to
> any of us to put it through that kind of review. If we had, maybe the
> community would have gone through this licensing pain earlier. For now we
> are focusing on making changes to pkg.go.dev rather than correcting past
> mistakes on godoc.org. (At this point, more scrutiny of what godoc.org does
> is not likely to have an outcome that anyone likes.)_

------
poorman
> If we are not able to detect one of the OSI-approved licenses below, only
> limited package and module information will be made available.

